# 16/16 Multi bld by Muhammad Iril Khairul Anan .



## Crazycubemom (Jan 30, 2010)

Muhammad Iril Khairul Anan just finished 16/16 Multi bld at Jakarta Open 2010.
Arnold Soeparjanto ( one of organizer ) just called and Wicaksono"Chuck"Adi and Aldo Feandri are still busy.
Congratulations for the first WR


----------



## PHPJaguar (Jan 30, 2010)

Holy crud


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2010)

its not a WR if chuck beats him


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 30, 2010)

I think its fair to say that Indonesia is the new Germany.

Are Chuck and Aldo trying more than 16?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 30, 2010)

*Multi BLD WR was broken by INDONESIA!*

Multi BLD WR was broken at Jakarta Open by Muhammad Iril Khairul Anam with 16/16 in 56 minutes!

Me myself got 8/15 in 1 hour.. Haha failed.  The pressure was too high.. I was so nervous. 

Congratulations, Iril!

Video will be coming soon.


----------



## Jani (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats to Irill

Chuck you're still good, 
and RF failed in his attempt for 16/16
Aldo did 5/10
Michele 3/4
Chilwin 4/5
Virkill 6/8
MenMen 4/6


----------



## Chuck (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm so sorry, I didn't noticed this thread and made similar thread on BLD sub forum. Please merge the threads.

@ Crazycubemom, I'm so sorry to dissappoint you.. 

@ Jani, thanks for being a wonderful judge!

PS: my signature failed. 

EDIT: Thanks for merged the threads.


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 30, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> I think its fair to say that Indonesia is the new Germany.
> 
> Are Chuck and Aldo trying more than 16?




Yes indeed David , Indonesia is the New Germany with Bld .

I did't sleep waiting for the result hihihihihihi and now they are calling me in the early morning How Happy I'm. Trala la la


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 30, 2010)

My dear boy Chuck .... You are my HERO !

I'm very proud of you Chuck , you're inspired all Indonesian cuber.

As Indonesian we must thank to you !


----------



## Jani (Jan 30, 2010)

Chuck you're being hyperbolic

better and complete result
Jakarta Open Latest Result:

MBLD:
Iril 16/16
Chuck 8/15
RF 0/16
Michele 3/4
Virkill 6/8
MenMen 4/6
Chilwin 4/5
Aldo 5/10
Marco 3/3
Ian 0/2
Bonoan 1/3
Reyy 1/6


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 30, 2010)

and the Judge of Iril 16/16 was Anders Larson from Sweden , he must very happy too.


----------



## Faz (Jan 30, 2010)

Woah. incredible.


----------



## Zane_C (Jan 30, 2010)

That's so good, I wish I could do that.


----------



## Tim Major (Jan 30, 2010)

Jani said:


> Chuck you're being hyperbolic
> 
> better and complete result
> Jakarta Open Latest Result:
> ...


We had one competitor try multi, and he tried 2 cubes
Though, we had two more people there who have done it (plus, I think faz got 2/2 once? He told me that) and Paul recently left and he could do 7/7. Who tried 16 and got 0?

Congrats to Iril, is he a forums member? I hope he sees this.


----------



## MTGjumper (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Woah. incredible.



Yeah, you can talk... 

16/16 is incredible. Congrats!


----------



## Erik (Jan 30, 2010)

dang 16/16 in less than one hour, congrats!


----------



## xXzaKerXx (Jan 30, 2010)

wow..gratz. all indonesian are pro Multi-BLD-ers, aren't they?

yay 111th post!!~


----------



## Chuck (Jan 30, 2010)

Yes, Iril read this thread and was very pleased. The person who got 0/16 was doing experiment on his secret BLD method. Nobody know how the method really is. But apparently it failed for now.


----------



## Inf3rn0 (Jan 30, 2010)

Woa! That's beast.

Chuck you're still a pro .

How long until someone breaks it is what i ask.
I can't even imagine how crazy a 16/16 memo is. I could barely do 2 i rekon anymore and my brain would fail.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, 16/16 is totally amazing, congratulations!

And Chuck, don't be too discouraged. Nobody can get them all every time. I still think it's awesome that you're good enough to go for 15. When it's not going well, 8/15 is a pretty good result - it shows that you fought through it despite it being difficult. A very good effort.

And yes, Indonesia appears to be the capital of multiBLD, for now.


----------



## Micael (Jan 30, 2010)

Chuck, I would believe that you are the one that start it all there in Indonesia thanks to your great 11/11. I know you are active here and elsewhere to help others and promote bld. You were an inspiration in your country (as outside) and now see what happens. I am happy for you there.


Congratulation to Iril, you are awesome.


----------



## Jani (Jan 30, 2010)

I forgot to mention there is Riadi Arsandi who did 5/7

Congrats for all, Indonesia MBLD-ers is way too crazy


----------



## vertexian (Jan 30, 2010)

Congrats to Iril for the WR, congrats to all Indonesian Multi BLD solver achievements today you make us proud


----------



## ardi4nto (Jan 30, 2010)

vertexian said:


> Congrats to Iril for the WR, congrats to all Indonesian Multi BLD solver achievements today you make us proud



Yeah, congrats to Iril, It's amazing..
and to Vertexian, don't you sleep?


----------



## Chuck (Jan 30, 2010)

Mike Hughey said:


> And Chuck, don't be too discouraged. Nobody can get them all every time. I still think it's awesome that you're good enough to go for 15. When it's not going well, 8/15 is a pretty good result - it shows that you fought through it despite it being difficult. A very good effort.





Micael said:


> Chuck, I would believe that you are the one that start it all there in Indonesia thanks to your great 11/11. I know you are active here and elsewhere to help others and promote bld. You were an inspiration in your country (as outside) and now see what happens. I am happy for you there.




Thanks, Mike and Micael 
I need that kind of advice. I learned a lot from today.


----------



## WeNG (Jan 30, 2010)

yeah, Chuck is still the pionner on MultiBLD in Indonesia, or should I say "father of MultiBLD Indonesia". He had inspiring many Indonesian BLDer to break MultiBLD record.

And for Iril, don't spoiled with all praises you've got, stay sharp!


----------



## ardi4nto (Jan 30, 2010)

Chuck said:


> Double post, my bad.



And with this post you did triple post


----------



## amostay2004 (Jan 30, 2010)

So did anyone "meet Ando's 7.96sec solve"? (If you get what I mean )


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 30, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Woah. incredible.



Felix , you are also incredible , and congratulations with your AMAZING 3x3x3 avrg and 4x4x4 avrg so we will meet at Asian Open in Bangkok , I can't wait


----------



## Crazycubemom (Jan 30, 2010)

This is Iril


----------



## coinman (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow finally we got to se how Iril looks Irl!


----------



## Chuck (Jan 31, 2010)

amostay2004 said:


> So did anyone "meet Ando's 7.96sec solve"? (If you get what I mean )



Unfortunately Ando can only attend on the 1st day, and today he will be having an exam when we held 3x3x3 first round. Ando had participated only on the qualification round yesterday, and broke our NR by 13 seconds.


----------



## Chuck (Jan 31, 2010)

So many competitors on Multi BLD event!


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 31, 2010)

Chuck said:


> amostay2004 said:
> 
> 
> > So did anyone "meet Ando's 7.96sec solve"? (If you get what I mean )
> ...



Do you mean to say the new NR is 13.xx seconds, and not 13 seconds faster than the old one?


----------



## Olivér Perge (Jan 31, 2010)

Chuck said:


> So many competitors on Multi BLD event!



Wow! Thats a multi blind competition! Impressive!

The guy before the banner is like: "Hey, you! We need more judges!"


----------



## Chuck (Jan 31, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> Chuck said:
> 
> 
> > amostay2004 said:
> ...




Oops, sorry for the ambiguity. The new NR was 13.xx sec, but then Muhammad Jihan got a faster 13.xx single on the final round. There's not too many sub 15 cubers in Indonesia yet...


----------



## iasimp1997 (Jan 31, 2010)

....


----------



## acup13 (Feb 1, 2010)

congratzzz...for WR


----------



## Alifianto.Adi (Feb 1, 2010)

Irill also got 5x5x5 BLD AsR (24 minutes)


----------



## Jani (Feb 1, 2010)

Alifianto.Adi said:


> Irill also got 5x5x5 BLD AsR (24 minutes)



yeay, congrats again for iril


----------



## iRiLLL (Feb 1, 2010)

Crazycubemom said:


> Muhammad Iril Khairul Anan just finished 16/16 Multi bld at Jakarta Open 2010.
> Arnold Soeparjanto ( one of organizer ) just called and Wicaksono"Chuck"Adi and Aldo Feandri are still busy.
> Congratulations for the first WR



thanks mom 

and thanks for all Indonesian cuber, specially for chuck and virkill...........


----------



## arsenalthecuber (Feb 20, 2010)

wow, congrats to iril


----------

